# Drift breaker parts



## slapshot (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi there I have a craftsman eager1 drift breaker 8/26 536.909800. The snow blower works fine it has seen a lot of use being used out in the country, is there any parts that will inter change with this model like the friction wheel, pulleys, idler pulleys. I am planning on straightening the impeller and re welding one of the front auger up right next to the gear box so I will be splitting it in two. any input would be appreciated thanks jim


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Friction Disc*

You can modify a Toro disc to work on your machine. You have to open up the center hole and redrill the mounting holes but can work for you.


----------



## slapshot (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for the reply what is Toro part number for the disc the also the impeller pulley spot welds are cracked it's hot separating yet might try and find a different pulley or weld it and grind it flush again


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I have two of the Craftsman 3 stages and I'm in the process of going through them. Not sure what help I can be but willing  Mine have the gear transmissions.

Pictures, we need pictures !!


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

If you machine a larger opening in a Toro friction disk let me know how it goes.
Most friction disks are drilled for either 3 bolts or 5 or a combo 3/5. As Paul said the driftbreaker has 4 bolts so that will be another thing to modify. I took a bunch of measurements (I.D., O.D., bolt spacing) when I had it open a few months ago but forgot where I put them.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

_*"I took a bunch of measurements (I.D., O.D., bolt spacing) when I had it open a few months ago but forgot where I put them"

*_That is so me


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Friction wheel.*



slapshot said:


> Thanks for the reply what is Toro part number for the disc the also the impeller pulley spot welds are cracked it's hot separating yet might try and find a different pulley or weld it and grind it flush again


Unfortunately that machine is gone and I don't have the part number. I basically just found one that had the right diameter and width on the wheel. The center hole was too small plus it had a different bolt pattern.
I just chucked the friction wheel from the recessed side and opened the center hole to the dimensions on the should it had to fit on the hub on the shaft. Once I had that (I had the tractor unit apart), I clamped to hub and friction wheel together and used a vix bit to drill a center hole for each bolt. I then used a larger drill bit to open them up enough for the bolts to fasten the two together. I let go of that machine a year or two ago, but haven't heard anything back from the buyer so assuming it's still working.


----------

